# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  ENERGÍA 2017 disponible con datos estadísticos mundiales de todas las fuentes energéticas

## Jonasino

> Foro de la Industria Nuclear Española lleva editando desde hace más de tres décadas la publicación estadística anual referente en el ámbito energético y ambiental de nuestro país. La edición 2017 del libro ENERGÍA está ya disponible y se puede solicitar o descargar.
> 
> El prontuario ENERGÍA 2017 editado por Foro Nuclear acaba de ver la luz con datos estadísticos actualizados sobre las distintas fuentes de energía. Concretamente, la publicación cuenta con información a nivel mundial sobre energía primaria y final, electricidad, energía nuclear y residuos radiactivos, petróleo, gas, carbón y renovables. Dedica también un capítulo al cambio climático y otro a la metodología y unidades utilizadas.
> 
> Energia 2017En esta publicación, se recogen datos e informaciones actualizadas del sector energético mundial, con el objetivo de reunir y poner a disposición del público información estadística sobre las diversas fuentes de energía, así como la evolución de la demanda o el consumo eléctrico.
> 
> El capítulo 3, dedicado a la energía nuclear tanto en España como en el mundo, recoge información sobre las centrales nucleares operativas, los datos de explotación, fechas históricas y autorizaciones de explotación, la producción del combustible nuclear, la potencia y los reactores nucleares existentes en todo el mundo, así como los reactores en construcción o planificados, junto con las autorizaciones de explotación a largo plazo o las solicitudes de licencias, entre otros muchos temas de interés.
> 
> ENERGÍA es una referencia en el sector energético desde hace décadas. Como todas las publicaciones de Foro Nuclear, la edición de este año también está disponible en www.foronuclear.org, de momento en formato pdf, aunque posteriormente se podrá navegar en versión online y descargar todas las tablas y gráficos de la publicación. Si te interesa, puedes solicitar un ejemplar impreso aquí.


Para descargarlo: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/public...6-energia-2017

----------

